# Chest & Bi's or Chest & Tri's



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Jun 18, 2003)

Is it best to workout your bi's or tri's with your chest?  I've asked a couple people from my gym and I got mixed answers.  I do remember working out chest and tri's when I first started.  But after working my chest, my tri's were already tired that when I would work them out. . .I didn't feel like I was working them out to its full potential because I could barely lift the usualy weight. So, now I do chest and bi's, but if the other way around will get me better results, then I'll switch.


----------



## kanun (Jun 18, 2003)

Just like you, when trying to train tris after chest (and bis after back) I found I was too tired and couldn't lift as much.
So now I do bis after chest and tris after back, and I think the results are better.
This is definitely not the same for everyone, though.


----------



## tjwes (Jun 18, 2003)

He answered his own question.Kanun,I do the same as you and have gotten great results from it.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 18, 2003)

The theories are probably in the hundreds on why to do one or the other.

The theory behind doing chest/tricep is that you are already working the tricep and warming them up, so you are simply finishing, and avoiding overtraining.

The theory behind not doing it that way is obviously to lift more and supposedly therefore gain more.

Yet another theory is to do biceps/triceps together, as in HST, which says to do just that.

I've gotten results from all the above, just to add to the confusion


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks fellas.  I think I'll continue to work chest and bi's.  Just wanted to see what other people thought.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 18, 2003)

Just don't do tri's the day after chest!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 18, 2003)

I like doing the tris with the chest b/c it allows me to combine the two into one WO. Alot of the tri exercisses I do combine the chest and visa versa, like the close grips and Dips, obviously the pressing movements involve the tris too. So I like hitting both muscles in one fowl swoop. Plus I am a fan of the pre exhaustion method.


----------



## perfecto (Jun 19, 2003)

I had the exact problem wit training chest/shoulders, that after training chest i simply couldnt lift anything for my shoulders. What ive learned is that it is better to workout chest/bi's because when you see yourself lifting heavier weight for unexuasted muscles it helps mentally and you therefore make better gains.


----------



## kanun (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> ...it helps mentally and you therefore make better gains.


----------



## tjwes (Jun 19, 2003)

gr81,Don`t you think you could be overtraining one bodypart or the other training this way?I mean if you do benches for pecs and close grips for tris isn`t it a little overkill?I don`t know how many sets you do per bodypart but it may be a little much.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> I had the exact problem wit training chest/shoulders, that after training chest i simply couldnt lift anything for my shoulders. What ive learned is that it is better to workout chest/bi's because when you see yourself lifting heavier weight for unexuasted muscles it helps mentally and you therefore make better gains.


Never do two major muscle groups in one day. They need a day of their own!


----------



## perfecto (Jun 19, 2003)

i agree thats why i changed long ago, but some would argue that shoulders isnt a major muscle group


----------



## RnRGirl (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm new here, but for what its worth I do: 
chest/back
triceps/biceps
shoulders/calves
legs


----------



## perfecto (Jun 19, 2003)

any one will tell you that training chest and back together is wrong since they are two major muscle groups and each needs its own day, perhaps chest can be paired up with bi's and back with tri's or abs, etc.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 19, 2003)

i do 

chest
back
shoulders and tris
legs and bi's


----------



## tjwes (Jun 19, 2003)

I could never do bi`s on leg day ,I go so hard on my legs I have nothing left.


----------



## bigpump23 (Jun 19, 2003)

my split
m-chest
tues-back
wed-legs
thrus-shoulders
fri-arms


I feel that doing arms together makes for an awesome pump


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> any one will tell you that training chest and back together is wrong since they are two major muscle groups and each needs its own day, perhaps chest can be paired up with bi's and back with tri's or abs, etc.



Probably most everyone, but some people believe that push/pull is somehow magical.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tjwes *_
> gr81,Don`t you think you could be overtraining one bodypart or the other training this way?I mean if you do benches for pecs and close grips for tris isn`t it a little overkill?I don`t know how many sets you do per bodypart but it may be a little much.



no it isn't overtraining, the volume isn't high enough to be overtraining. I am in control of things


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 22, 2003)

when i do tri's i still get sore for like 3 days so i could never do chest on monday, tri's on friday... i have trouble putting up alot of weight on monday if i do tri's on thursday....

i might try doing chest tri's together... or would that be over training the tri's?


----------



## heeholler (Jun 22, 2003)

Just don't get piratophobia -  Fear of a sunken chest!
Chest and tri's are fine to do. You can switch it up every few weeks by doing chest tris or chest bis.
You can also just have a chest day, and a back day, and do tris and bis the same day, superset. Just get your routine so as there is enough time between workouts so as it doesnt interfere with chest or back....


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 23, 2003)

would this be alright

- chest
 - back tri's
   - shoulders bi's
    - legs

would it be alright to do tri's the day after chest, and doing tri's then would it affect shoulders? or would this be better

- chest
 - back
  - shoulders and tri's
   - legs and bi's


----------

